# Partridge Pea



## Illinois Bee (May 6, 2015)

I have some ground here in SE Illinois that's in CRP (native grasses and forbes). It has a fair bit of partridge pea in it, and I see quite a few bumblebees and other pollinators using it. (I don't have my own bees . . . Yet) I never see partridge pea discussed as a good forage plant for honey bees though. Is partridge pea a good source of bee forage?


----------



## Chemguy (Nov 26, 2012)

I don't know the answer, but can provide my experience. We have a very small bed of partridge pea, and I haven't seen any nonnative pollinators on the flowers. But, it is only a small bed and there is plenty of other forage available.

My rule of thumb is that most things that are foraged by bumblebees aren't foraged by honeybees (some clovers are notable exceptions). I think it has to do with the structure of the flower and the ability of the pollinator to access the nectar.


----------



## stan.vick (Dec 19, 2010)

We have a lot of partridge pea here this year. I have read that honey bees get nectar and pollen from it, but have never seen a bee on the flower, I have seen bees on the plant with bright red pollen balls on their legs, these bees all seem to visit the joints of the plant, just like they do on domestic pea vines. I think they call these extra-floral sites. I have since associated the red pollen with the partridge pea plant, but I could be wrong. I did three splits this morning and noticed about a dozen bees per frame with red pollen. I would guess that it's a minor source of pollen and maybe nectar. JMO


----------

